# صلاة الشمعة



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*لتكن هذة الشمعة التى اشعلها نورا منك ياربى لتضئ طريقى اثناء الصعاب انى 


اقدم هذة الشمعة وانا اقدم





حياتى لتكن ملكا لك ياربى فساعدنى ان اصلى واهدنى فى قراراتى وارحمنى من الشرور وهبنى


الصحة وعلمنى كيف


اسعد الاخرين لتكن هذة الشمعة نورا الهيا منك ياربى لتحرق انانيتى وكبريائى وخطاياى 


كلها لتكن مشعلة منك ياسيدى 


لتدفئ وتمنح السلام والصحة لعائلتى وللعالم بأسرة ربى انى لا استطيع التواجد دائما فى 


بيتك المقدس لانك اعطتنى 


واجبات اخرى لانجزها فعلمنى يا الهى كيف احقق مشيئتك المقدسة 


بشفاعة امى العذراء مريم وبركة 


وصلوات جميع 


الشهداء والقدسين والملائكة والاباء السواح تكون معنا امين .





واجعلنا مستحقين ان نصلى ابانا الذى فى السموات .....*​


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الشمعة*

شكرا يا فراشة علي الصلاة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الشمعة*

ميرسى يا مراميرو يا قمر


----------



## fayse_f (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الشمعة*

جميلة صلاتك يا فراشة وحلوه وبسيطة من قلب يملائه التواضع
 الرب يبارك حياتك يعطيكي نعم وفضائل واشكر تعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الشمعة*

شكرآ يا فايز على الرد الجميل دا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الشمعة*

صلاة رائعة


الرب يبارك فيكي يافراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الشمعة*

ميرسى يا رامى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tenaaaa (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الشمعة*

صلاه حلوه اوي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الشمعة*

ميرسى ليكى يا تينا​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لتكن هذة الشمعة التى اشعلها نورا منك ياربى لتضئ طريقى اثناء الصعاب انى
> 
> 
> اقدم هذة الشمعة وانا اقدم
> ...



شكراااا للطلبات الجميله الرب يبارككم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك اخي المبارك النهيسي

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لتكن هذة الشمعة التى اشعلها نورا منك ياربى لتضئ طريقى اثناء الصعاب انى
> 
> 
> اقدم هذة الشمعة وانا اقدم
> ...



*امين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

آمين

ميرسي يا أمجد​


----------

